# When will we see the Sigma 30mm DC HSM?



## sagittariansrock (Mar 1, 2013)

I really want a fast normal (for APS-C) prime and was on the verge of buying either the 35mm 1.4 (Sigma) or the 35 1.4L (most likely the Siggie) and this one came out- so I thought, hey, this will be a little wider and hopefully a lot lighter- let's see how it turns up! 
The wait's frustrating- any ideas when they start rolling them out?


----------



## sandymandy (Mar 1, 2013)

the sigma 30mm 1.4 exists a long time already (years?) and is quite good except it has focussing issues like too often.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Mar 1, 2013)

sandymandy said:


> the sigma 30mm 1.4 exists a long time already (years?) and is quite good except it has focussing issues like too often.



I am talking about the newer version they announced in January. It is a part of their Art line, like the recent 35mm f/1.4 for FF.


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 3, 2013)

I've read some "less than great" things about IQ on the old lens, and given Sigma's other recent products the I have high hopes for the new one. The new lenses should be compatible with the USB connector for user adjustability too, so getting the old one seems a little silly right now.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Mar 3, 2013)

9VIII said:


> I've read some "less than great" things about IQ on the old lens, and given Sigma's other recent products the I have *high hopes for the new one*. The new lenses should be compatible with the USB connector for user adjustability too, so getting the old one seems a little silly right now.



Exactly- I didn't even consider the old one because of QC issues, but the new one is promising, and will definitely be smaller than the 35/1.4 if pictures are anything to go by.


----------

